# Eagle chase



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

At the same time I was watching two river otters I got to see an immature bald eagle chase a green huron. I had no idea that a green huron had those kind of moves and speed. The eagle came about 20 feet from me during the chase which the huron won. The whole thing lasted mabey 30 seconds and the eagle made a gallent effort, but the little huron really put up a speed show. I wish that I had it all on video but I did not and it would have been difficult to film.


----------



## thumbgoodfisherman (Dec 6, 2005)

They are definetly a sight to see up close, we have 2 mature eagles that roost behind my dad's shed just about every morning. Yesterday my nephew got out of the truck and said there he is again, they usually sit in the same tree. We were watching the one in the tree and all of a sudden the other flew out of no where and was about 20 feet above the shed seen us made a quick right hand turn and continued through the woods and flew to the nest in the fence row about 200 yards away. The other sat in the tree for about 5 minutes then flew right above us just above the shed you could have counted its tail feathers!!!:SHOCKED:They are huge.


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

We used to feed four of them on a daily basis at one of the ice fishing spots in the UP. They would gobble up menominees as fast as we could throw them on the ice. One time when fishing on the Carp River I caught a sucker and knocked it on the head. I threw it into the river and a mature eagle swooped down within 15 feet of my young son and grabbed it. He was about 10 at the time and thought it was the coolest thing he had ever seen.


----------



## Perferator (Oct 18, 2003)

There is nothing like watching a Bald Eagle. I count it a special accomplishment to see one in a tree or soaring above when I'm out and about on a trip through the state during the week. 

But I gotta tell ya's.....seeing a green heron is a super sweet treat! You just dont see too many of them around here.


----------

